

The &lt;header&gt; tag is an expansion on HTML4’s &lt;head&gt; tag. - aniketpant
http://www.netmagazine.com/opinions/how-html5-affects-seo

======
arkitaip
".net magazine would like to apologise to its readers for the temporary
removal of this article. As a result of a production error, this article was
posted without editing."

